
Facebook admits huge scale of fake news and election interference - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/05/facebook-admits-huge-scale-of-fake-news-and-election-interference
======
jsbaby608
Banning people like Alex Jones and Paul Joseph Watson IS election
interference.

It's really strange to me that it's supposed to be about banning hate speech,
yet only right-leaning people are banned.

Logic dictates that there is hate speech on the left, but I don't see it
getting banned at the same rate.

